# First Timers, fixin' to go insane from waiting...



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

Our FF ND Cookie was driveway bred on January 27, 2106. She has been going along with her pregnancy like clockwork, and was even tested as preggo back in April. Cookie was due on June 20. Today is 6/28 and still no babies! On and off for the past 2 weeks she has done the little things, stretching, yawning, rubbing her head all over everything, grunting now and then, but it's like everything is at a standstill. 

Here pics from today are attached. Her ligs are somewhat soft, maybe halfway what they should be if she were ready to kid. She has a greater appetite. The only other time she was around a buck was in mid-March, when we brought one here to breed with our other doe. If he had bred Cookie, she wouldn't be due until mid-August, so she seems way farther along now for kidding then.

The only thing I could think of, out of desperation and encroaching madness, was to get an air horn, sneak up behind her and then blast it, scaring her enough to projectile birth those kids into my husband's waiting arms. That's really not a very sensible solution, though.

I would love to hear any thoughts or advice from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Based on udder size I would be inclined to say august babies... hope others can help


----------



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

This is side underbelly view from 2 days ago.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I would agree that it looks like August. Ff build their udders for a long time


----------



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh, gosh, August? She started her little bag almost 6 weeks ago. My other girl, Cupcake, is actually due either July 27 or August 18, depending on which breeding took, and she is just starting to develop a tiny bag (and chin hairs! I'm so excited she's starting her beard, lol).

Thanks for the reply...if it's August then it is what it is, but I surely hope not! Actually, if that's the case, it's a much better buck...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, I'd say August. I know it's infuriating! I had a doe, she was due in Sept. Well, she kidded in January, and drove us crazy for months :lol: Good luck keeping your sanity!!


----------



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

Yikes! You must have thought she was going to explode before she finally kidded in January! I cancelled a quick business trip last weekend because I was afraid to leave my doe in case she decided to give up the kids. Not going to do that again!!!


----------



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

Poor Cookie, today she has started panting, and is very restless. The weather is beautiful here, low 80s. She turned down her food this morning, but has been drinking water. Not coughing. Is there anything particular I should watch out for or just keep an eye on her?


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

You might want to get some ketone test strips from the drugstore. Panting and reduced appetite could be from pregnancy toxemia. Is she walking around and grazing okay?


----------



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

jschies said:


> You might want to get some ketone test strips from the drugstore. Panting and reduced appetite could be from pregnancy toxemia. Is she walking around and grazing okay?


Will do that. This all just happened this morning, as everything else has been normal up until then.

I spent some time with her, and Cookie came to me several times just for a neck rub and some attention, and the panting stopped. She chewed her cud a bit, peed and pooped, but seems hypervigilant, watching the cats, and the birds out in the yard, looking at the neighbors across the street. She ate a few animal cookies and some craisins.

Cookie is back in the yard with her sister now, ruling her domain from atop her pile of tires like everything's normal. We will be watching her more than ever now, just in case a problem arises.


----------



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

We got a bag of cracked corn yesterday and gave them some. They've never had it before. Is there any possibility that the corn caused the issue? Whether or not it did, is it something I shouldn't give them again?


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Corn isn't that great for them. I think it gives them bloat. I also agree she's due in Auguest.


----------



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

MylieD said:


> Corn isn't that great for them. I think it gives them bloat. I also agree she's due in Auguest.


Great to know! They only had a handful each. Is that what chickens eat? I can give the full bag of cracked corn to my neighbor, if that's the case, as she has about a hundred chickens.

Thanks to all of you for your quick and informative answers! I'll probably have more questions as we head toward the home stretch.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes, chickens LOVE cracked corn.


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Agree. My chickens go crazy for cracked corn.


----------



## Austen7 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cookie finally kidded on Sunday, August 14. She did a great job, and was so sweet to invite me (ok, she demanded it) to participate in her kidding process. End result was a lovely and healthy little doeling whom we named Taffy. Both mother and daughter are healthy and are very much bonded. :leap:

Our other doe, Cupcake, has been a wonderful "Aunt" to Taffy and has been very careful to not stomp on her. If only she were so careful about not stomping on my toes, lol! Now waiting for Cupcake to kid so we can see what she's been carrying. :think:


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Very cute 

Can I suggest you take her collar off? There's a chance of the kid getting a leg though it and getting hurt.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Awwwww, How precious!!!!!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

goathiker said:


> Very cute
> 
> Can I suggest you take her collar off? There's a chance of the kid getting a leg though it and getting hurt.


Thanks for mentioning that! I'll be taking my girls' collars off at kidding time next year


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Beautiful!

Yes, thanks for mentioning that, goathiker. Never thought of that, though my girls don't have theirs on all of the time.


----------

